# Lowered 240's



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

you know how you hear what are the best springs for all the rice boyz, but u never hear whats good for a 240. Can someone please let me know and i want an agressive drop (Coilovers)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dunno about coil-overs but I got eibach sportlines. 2 inch drop and it did me good. Low but not too low. Looks hard.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I was going to go with the sportlines. however I may be the guinea pig and get some cheap ass coils on ebay. Me and a friend were talking. If I just want a drop and not really concerned with aggresive suspension, why bohter getting good stuff. Still undecided


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like teins


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

IMO the 240 is low enough 

just cut ur springs


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

cutting the springs gives a shitty ass ride tho. it bounces all over. not a good idea. just get some lowering springs.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *cutting the springs gives a shitty ass ride tho. it bounces all over. *


hydrolics


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hydrolics  *


LOL


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

I have Eibach sportline springs on mine also. I even cut them down a bit. I have ran them for about 3 years now and they still do the job. As long as you replace the struts and maybe get upper front/rear struts its not really that bad of a ride.

thecollector
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

tein  gauranteed against sagging for a lifetime


----------



## jkid240 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Lowering a 240 convertible*

I have a 1993 240sx covertible and on the eibach site it says the springs are for lowering all models except convertibles. if anyone knows why this is or how i can lower my car your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OLD THREAD! i dont know of any reason why they wouldnt work for convertibles.


----------



## jkid240 (Mar 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> OLD THREAD! i dont know of any reason why they wouldnt work for convertibles.


i heard it could be because of the weight. I just wanted to know if anyone has successfully done it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

jkid240 said:


> i heard it could be because of the weight. I just wanted to know if anyone has successfully done it.


dont revive old sites. :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

I T B L!!!!!


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

i have the pro kit on my Prix ad love them and im getting the sportline for the 240 till i can get the Tanabe D-D's. it shouldnt be that big a deal the springs go for under $200. not bad


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 2, 2004)

id say skunk2


----------

